# CADILLAC CASTLE GRILLS?



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

DAMN I WAS FLIPPING THRU SOME PICS AND NOTICED THAT THEY MAKE SO MANY DAMN DIFFERENT E&G CASTLE GRILLS FOR THE SAME LAC OR IS IT A ERROR??????????????????????????????????! YOU COMPARE!!! GIVE ME A SECOND TO LOAD THE PICS!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

If you click on the pic of my green lac you can notice that where the top of the bars do not go higher than the headlight their below it and does not go up real high on the header panel. Then on the lac directly below that pic the grill bars are higher than the headlights and it sits alot higher on the header panel. Some grills go to a point with no emblem spot like Smileys undertaker. And then some grills have a huge height look too them like the green and tan lac and the 2dr dark purple one, the bars are still below the headlights but the grill goes up on the headerpanel more! just thought I would let you guyz decide cause looks are everything and you dont want to get the wrong shit when ordering!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

best one ever made


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 17 2006, 09:23 PM~5447821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What brand Brent? Mines a E&G and I hate it! I want one like smileys! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i like the low profile look myself i thank mine was an alpha mclean grill i dont like the big bulky ones myself


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 17 2006, 09:37 PM~5447857
> *i like the low profile look myself i thank mine was an alpha mclean grill i dont like the big bulky ones myself
> *


Me neither Some are too bulky, then some are low profile but come to a point for no emblem, I just like it cause it comes to a point I guess thats the point LOL!! I think that pic you posted and mine are the same grills! I cant tell the difference can you??? It looks good on that car maybe its cause I took off my bumperguards and hood ornament and shit off, thats why it looks funny on mine! LOL! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

MY HOMIE GOT A STRANGE ONE IT GOT CURVES IN IT AND THE EMBLEM SAYS

CF CLASSIC FLEETWOOD

SOME OLD MAN NEAR MY HOUSE HAD ONE LIKE A MERCEDES GRILL THE LINES WHERE HORZONTAL AND HAD SQUARES BEHIND IT WAS VERY UNIQUE

MINE SAYS CC CLASSIC FLEETWOOD LOOKS LIKE BIG CADDY


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

smiley's grill is not an E&G its a hears the pimp daddy of all grill's. i know cause i have one ill post flicks of that grill and the E&G grills i have tommorow.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@May 18 2006, 02:30 AM~5449316
> *smiley's grill is not an E&G its a hears the pimp daddy of all grill's. i know cause i have one ill post flicks of that grill and the E&G grills i have tommorow.
> *


Wanna sell it? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@May 17 2006, 06:06 PM~5447700
> *DAMN I WAS FLIPPING THRU SOME PICS AND NOTICED THAT THEY MAKE SO MANY DAMN DIFFERENT E&G CASTLE GRILLS FOR THE SAME LAC OR IS IT A ERROR??????????????????????????????????!  YOU COMPARE!!!  GIVE ME A SECOND TO LOAD THE PICS!
> 
> 
> *











no but, i might know some body that is selling one and their not cheap. :biggrin:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

THATS THE ONE MY HOMIE GOT THOSE ARE RARE


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@May 18 2006, 09:54 PM~5455558
> *THATS THE ONE MY HOMIE GOT THOSE ARE RARE
> *


YUUUUUUP.....  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> now this is the best one ever made :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i'm lost whats so diff about this grill compared to the e&g one?


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

THE SHAPE AND CURVES OF THE GRILL HEIGHT ON TOP THERE ARE MANY STYLES OF GRILLES


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> > now this is the best one ever made :biggrin:
> 
> 
> I GOT 2 OF THOSE :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@May 19 2006, 04:48 PM~5459156
> *I GOT 2 OF THOSE :biggrin:
> *


Wanna sell one or make trades?????? I have 2 different BRAND NEW WITH REICEPT grills ones a E&g and the others a new 90-92 from the dealership with emblem and top moulding, whats up?????


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE (Mar 7, 2005)

dam so many grills they even have a cf classic fleetwood mines a CD its a classic deville who made these and I bought mine at a swap meet at a local car show


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Got me one, Thanks to Mr.cadillac! Its being replated in cali as we speak! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jun 28 2006, 07:52 PM~5685899
> *Got me one, Thanks to Mr.cadillac! Its being replated in cali as we speak! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you finaly got one......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 29 2006, 03:07 AM~5686940
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: you finaly got one......
> *


there is a god! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Picked up one today off a 80 model limo, never seen one that covered the whole header before needs plating but im sure it will bling!  

















I went thru hell to get it off , couldnt see shit cause of sweat in my eyes! It was so hot today wearing a black shirt didnt help much! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

go damn that thing is huge...and it looks mint in the photo in the wheel barell :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Jul 29 2006, 07:15 PM~5865730
> *go damn that thing is huge...and it looks mint in the photo in the wheel barell :0
> *


I have never seen one that covers the hole top of the header panel! Yeah the top part has some minor surface rust but the the rest is fine, no dings or dents anywhere on it!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i just got one similer to that , it seeme to be made of a lighter guage metal then e&g grilles , but it covered the header too


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 29 2006, 11:03 PM~5866613
> *i just got one similer to that , it seeme to be made of a lighter guage metal then e&g grilles , but it covered the header too
> *


this bitch is real heavy! Hey bro give me a buzz on them caprice panels for my boy!  :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

shit i forgot about them i have them let me get some pics.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LET ME GET YOUR OLD 1 THEN :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

FOR REAL DOG HOOK A ***** UP BILLY :biggrin: NEED ONE FOR MY FLEETWOOD U KNOW I BEEN TRYING TO FIND ONE DOG :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Jul 30 2006, 02:34 AM~5867449
> *LET ME GET YOUR OLD 1 THEN :biggrin:
> *


i think i will hold on to the hearse and limo grill, I might be replating the new find soon! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

if i was in your shoes i rather sell the limo and keep the hearse


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

grills homies :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 30 2006, 02:53 PM~5869501
> *grills homies  :biggrin:
> *


Yes. :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I need to find a busted up grill or dented up one so i can Fabricate it to fit my Roadmaster .... There was dude who made them but, i cant get ahold of him .....


Does Anyone who has 1 that I could repair or even - un repairable ... I need to know its frame structure & that so i can fabricate my own possibly....... 


81Fleetwood - I know you got that one ......... Whats the deal on that one


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Dead topic. I got a NEW rare grilll to post up to this topic..


Correction: Not hearse grill. ASC grill is the correct brand.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

kool :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

RARE Alpha Mclean


----------

